# مكبس العلف مكابس أعلاف صيني .



## daltax_egypt (25 مايو 2019)

مكبس العلف مكابس أعلاف صيني . 




[/url][/IMG]
مكبس العلف : هو العامل الرئيسى في خط الإنتاج فهو يعمل على تحويل العلف الناعم المخلوط الى مصبعات علف مكبوسة 
ويعمل على تصنيع جميع أنواع الاعلاف 
1- الهيكل الرئيسي للماكينات تم تصميمه طبقا للمواصفات العالميه
2-جميع صناديق نقل الحركه مصممه بحيث تعطي كفاءه اعلي بنسبة 15 %
3-محرك رئيسي واحد ينقل الحركه عن طريق صندوق التروس
4-نظام توصيل الحركه للتروس عن طريق كوبلن مرن لازاله الحمل الزائد وللحفاظ علي المكبس ويقلل من حدوث الضوضاء
5-الداي مصنوع من سبيكه استانلس معالج ليعطي عمر تشغيل اطول
6-الاعمده الدواره بما فيها الموتور الرئيسي مثبته علي كراسي رولمان بلي مما يعطي ثبات اكتر
7-العجانه وكذلك مغذي الفيدر مصنوع من الاستانلس المعالج
8-يكون طول الكونديشنر 3 متر طولى وهذا كافى لتشبع العلف بالبخار
9-مركب على هذا المكبس موتور سيمنس
10-هذا المكبس يستخدم لكبس جميع انواع العلف مع اختلاف الداى
11-العجانه او الكونديشنر يسمى ايضا خلاط مرحلى وهو يعمل على خلط العلف بالبخار حيث يتم تشبع العلف بالبخار ليكون سهل الكبس وايضا منتج جيد
12-المكبس مزود بمعناطيس لازاله الشوائب المعدنيه للحفاظ علي المكبس وايضا مزود ببستم لمنع اضافه اللمواد الخام الزائد اثناء عمليه الطبخ
كما ان الفيدر مزود بوحده انفرتر للتحكم فى تغذيه المكبس
يمكن الحصول علي مكيف العجانه ثلاثي او ثنائي حسب درجه الطبخ المطلوبه
كما انه مركب عليه عوامل امان من سويتشات على باب المكبس وبنوز على الجير بوكس للحمل الزائد

فيديو توضيحي للمعده :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVk-MEzorx8

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الأرقام التالية:
002-01001160396
002-01272227795
047-3107078
او عن طريق الفاكس
047-3107078

و زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
http://www.elgohary-eg.com/index.php?lang=ar
أو التواصل عبر البريد الالكترونى التالي:
[email protected]
وتفضلوا بزيارة قناتنا على يوتيوب:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC51A2cKAQmqJ7OgKKn0x0qg 
أو زيارة صفحتنا علي الفيس بوك:
https://www.facebook.com/ElGohary.Co/
أو زيارة مدونتنا :
http://daltexegypt.blogspot.com.eg/
أو زيارتنا على تويتر :- 
https://twitter.com/ElgoharyCompany 

يمكنكم زيارتنا على العنوان التالي:
جمهورية مصر العربية - مدينة كفرالشيخ - تقسيم المحافظة الجديد ( خلف سيراميكا رويال ) – برج الجوهري.


----------

